# Egg Share - Family Medical History Question



## Batwood2012 (Nov 26, 2013)

Hi, my partner and I are just starting the process for assisted conception (same sex couple), and are wanting to go down the egg share route..

We are keen for things to run as smoothly as possible, but have a question regarding the family medical history questionnaire. My Father lives in Australia. We are worried that this will lead to significant delays whilst the clinic seeks his medical history. Has anyone been in a similar situation, any advice how long this would take would be greatly appreciated...

Thanks guys 

ps, i've posted this in the Egg Share section also as I wasn't sure which was the correct place


----------



## poppy05 (Apr 10, 2006)

Hi there


Welcome to Ff, and wishing you all the best with your egg share cycle


When i egg shared a few years ago, they just asked if there was any genetic diseases on either side, asked if mum or dad had diabetes, and the usual things, but they didn't delve right into their medical history, they just went by what i told them . xx


----------



## Batwood2012 (Nov 26, 2013)

Hi Poppy05!

Thank you for the reply. That's put our minds at ease a bit, I thought it was going to cause major delays, so hopefully there shouldn't be a problem now....

Thanks again for your help. There's just so much information and things to take in at this stage it gets a bit confusing!! xx


----------



## poppy05 (Apr 10, 2006)

Your welcome hun, anything else you need help with just shout and i'll do my best to answer your questions, it really is quite daunting when you're first starting out, but you will find all sorts of info here on the forums


----------

